# Handi-Rifles???



## Nick_T (Apr 26, 2005)

What's the verdict on'em? Thinkin about gettin one of the heavy barrel .223's for 'yotes. Are they accurate? 

Nick T


----------



## Jriley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Handi Rifle*

I bought a .30-06 Handi Rifle in 1991. I guess I was attracted to the low price and how "handy" it was. The rifle had a firing pin problem that I could never solve. It would fire some rounds fine, but others it wouldn't hit hard enough to fire. I took it to a gunsmith, he told me it was fixed and then the problem started again. I took it back and the same thing happened. Finally I gave up. I would steer clear of this rifle if I were you. There are some better choices. Unfortunately, none are as inexpensive.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 26, 2005)

Nick, do a search on "Handi-Rifle" here... plenty of opinions on them.


----------



## CAL (Apr 26, 2005)

I had one in 223.It would never shoot in the same place twice for me.I think it shot about a 3 inch group.I would look further if you want good accuracy!


----------



## Nick_T (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, maybe I need to step it up to say a Savage 110V LH and go from there. Just lookin for something that would be pretty accurate out to 150yards and not break the bank. Thanks for the feed-back.

Nick T


----------



## gabowman (Apr 26, 2005)

Nick,

I bought a .243 Youth gun and couldnt get it sighted in for anything. First of all, the trigger was about a 7-8 lb. trigger pull so after trying to sight it in I carried it on over to a gunsmith along with my Rem. 700 and asked him to set the trigger as lite as my Rem. A few days later I picked up both rifles with about the same trigger pull ( just shy of 3 lbs) and started driving nails at 100 yards with the handi rifle. (My Rem is just over two lbs pull but the gunsmith went as low as he could go safely.) One thing that would have greatly improved the handi rifles would be an adjustable trigger.

GB


----------



## pete56 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Handi Rifle*

I have three all shot less than 11/2" at 100 yards and
I have never had any problems.Check greybeards
website.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 27, 2005)

*maybe I got a good one*

picked up a H & R for my daughter in .223 with the bull barrel . ..put on an inexpensive  3 X 9 X 40 scope and it shoots great        maybe I got 1 that was made during the middle of the week


----------



## Zack attack (Apr 27, 2005)

*243*

I have got a 243 that shoots fine. At first I had some problems with the scope mounts but that was my own fault. I think it is a great gun for youth and smaller women.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

It's a cheap lower quality firearm.   You may get one that shoots just fine or you may get one that is a piece of junk like other guys in this thread.   If you are looking to buy a rifle on a budget I would take a Savage over a pile of handi-rifles.


----------



## CAL (Apr 27, 2005)

Well said 7x57...........


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 27, 2005)

Go ahead and get a Savage with the Accu-Trigger,You wont have any complaints and not that expensive either


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 28, 2005)

i run a pawn shop and have sold lots of handi-rifles
most people love them !!
got one for my 5 year old son in 243 ,put on a red dot scope and harris bi- pod then cut 5" off the stock , he killed his 1st and 2nd deer this year with it !


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 28, 2005)

Tony,

Same here.  I purchased a Handi-rifle .243 from a friend for my 7-year-old son.  I'll admit that I don't get the greatest groups with it, but it groups good enough for the shots that my son will take.   He never shoots over 100 yards, and the 80 yard shots he's taken have been on the money!    Took a nice 200# 10Pt with it when he was 9 at 80+ yards.    

My opinion is that they are a great beginners rifle.

Bandy


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 28, 2005)

Have been quite pleased with the one I bought for my son to deer hunt with in 30-30. It will shoot good for the price.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 5, 2005)

My daughter shoots a 7mm-08 handi rifle. I bought it new last season,, the first year for the 7mm-08... maybe we got lucky or they are building them better,, but this thing is a tack driver,, every time. She killer her first deer with it this past season.. perfect heart shot at 160 yards


----------



## Lead Poison (May 5, 2005)

*Personally, I'm not real fond of them...here's why*

I have two friends who purchased two different Handi-Rifles both chambered in 308 Win. 

Both rifles had these problems
1. Very poor accuracy  
2. Often failed to extract
3. Misfires

Based upon my own personal observations, I'd put my money on a different rifle even if it meant spending more.

I'd be MUCH happier buying a Savage, Winchester or Ruger bolt or Marlin lever action.  

Others have had much better luck with them, but not me.


----------



## Paddle (May 8, 2005)

I have the 30 06 and a 223. I'm a big fan of those rifles. I hunt with the 30 06 more that any other rifle I've got. Short and light weight. I took the 223 out to Wy dog shooting the first year and it was just as good as my buddies savage. I have since bought a Rem VSSF 223. Shoots great but I've got $1600 in it. You can order a trigger job from the factory for the Handi-Rifles. I had the 223 trigger adjusted down to 2 lbs. I have had no problems with either one. They shoot about a 1 1/2 group at 100 yards.
I'm going to get one for my son, I just have to figure out which cal. I thinking 30 30.
My cousin has a 30 06 also and he has not had any problems from his either. Again Great rifles. I think your into a Ford Vs Chevy deal.


----------



## Jdub (May 10, 2005)

Buddy of mine (devolve on here) just ordered a .243 with the bull barrel. We'll be sighting it in tomorrow, I'll post a report when we get back.


----------



## TreeJacker (May 14, 2005)

Never bought one myself....my buddies talked me out of it.  I know a few guys that have bought them but were not happy in the long run with accuracy issues.  One of the guys loves them and will not go with anything else.  I suppose you have to clearly define your goals of the gun.  I decided to run over to WallyMart and pick up their lowest cost model 700 Remingon.  I've never looked back.  Sure...it was $150 more than the handi rifle...but I don't now have a gun that I'm trying to dump on someone.  

If I wanted a low cost gun to throw behind the seat and smoke 'yotes with every so often, then you will probably be happy.


----------



## 3ringer (May 15, 2005)

*Great little guns*

I bought my son a Handi-rifle in 30-06 a couple of years ago. I like the way it shoots and it's light weight. I hunt with a Remington 700  30-06 and it's heavy. I may get me one of these little guns too. They will kick the heck out of you though. 3Ringer


----------



## SCPO (May 15, 2005)

just got one in 44mag. black with black syn stock. any suggestions on weight and brand of bullet. will post sight in results.


----------



## Yel95 (Jul 19, 2005)

One think that I have found with the Handi-rifles is that the chamber is different in every gun.  I reload alot and I bought one if the .243 rifles with a bull barrel.  After measuring hte headspace and loading some rounds for it I was able to shoot less that 1 MOA at 100 yards.


----------

